# Who made these bizarre Scooter Bikes? Any brand or year information?



## TrustRust (Feb 29, 2020)

*I have one of these that's been kicking around.. The seat slides out so can either be used like a scooter or pedaled like a bicycle, tricycle..*
*I always thought they were strange critters. No doubt why I found one lol.....

I remember years back trying to i.d. them or find ANY advertising info or photos.. I have seen a few others but not in awhile and none of the owners knew a thing about them...
Somewhere online there was a blurb and some photos of one saying some Department store sold them post war but I never found ANY ads, name or maker to back that statement up...
I have seen what looks like modern versions used around the Amish areas in PA and often wondered if these too came from that area years back??
I never found anything connecting them....*
*Sooooo after many years I figured I would try finding ANY information again ...*


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 29, 2020)

Back in October another CABE member posted a photo of one, wondering what it was, but didn't get any reply as to who made it and when. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-is-it.160768/#post-1086826

Dave


----------



## vincev (Mar 1, 2020)

* 1948 HIAWATHA SCOOTER BIKE. Saw one at the Lebanon,Indiana bike show.It was $150.*


----------



## TrustRust (Mar 2, 2020)

*Ya Vince I saw reference on a U.K. website years ago saying they were 1948 Hiawatha scooter bikes made for and sold by Gamble's department stores.. *
*They even had catalog pages scanned yet nothing showed them, listed them or described them in the catalog pages they scanned??
I wrote them asking where they came up with the info but never got a answer back... 
It seems to be the description most owners selling them have been using for years as that's all that seems to be out there on them..*
*Of course my brain still thinks unless I see something actually showing one in a catalog or something to back it up then it may have been just speculation on whomever provided that info to start with.....*


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 27, 2021)

when you search Google Images for 1948 Hiawatha scooter bike the whole page is full of them.  I'd say that is a Hiawatha scooter bike. either that or random owners all across the country are just wrong.


----------



## TrustRust (Aug 27, 2021)

I hear what you are saying but No one to date seems to have ever come up with a actual ad for one…


----------



## cr250mark (Aug 28, 2021)

40’s Hiawatha Gambles , scooter / bike
I have had 3-4 of these
Only 1 had a badge , sold it because it had a small weld right at handlebar connection 
Clearly see pedal , flat frame and seat mount to confirm 
see pict. below as reference / confirmation
These guys are always missing seat or grips 
Sorry for fuzzy pict.
Hard to pass up
Yours is sweet great patina , I’d say a easy $350
Thanks for posting
Mark


----------

